# Idiomática, não Idiomática ou mal redigidas?



## Marcio_Osorio

Não posso ver uma guilhotina sem que nela não coloque o pescoço".
"Não posso ver uma guilhotina, e meu pescoço vai estar lá".
Qual dessas duas frases lhe parece idiomática, não-idiomática ou mal redigida?


----------



## guihenning

A 1 me soa bem, embora levemente não usual. Não sei o quanto uma frase não usual pode ser ou não idiomática. 
A 2 parece frase que um estrangeiro produziria. Me soa mal redigida.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Tony100000

Bem, a primeira soa-me bem. Agora, a segunda soa-me um tanto para o esquisito. Nenhuma das duas me parece idiomática ou mal-redigida, apenas a segunda tem uma estrutura frásica, fora do vulgar.


----------



## Joca

Sim, concordo com o Guilhenning e o Tony: a primeira me parece mais correta, mas ambas me soam meio absurdas, rssss.


----------



## jazyk

_Sem que... não_ nunca vi, acho estranho, redundante, incorreto e não encontro no Córpus do Português. Para mim seria _Não posso ver uma guilhotina sem colocar/pôr/inserir, etc. o pescoço nela_.


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> _Sem que... não_ nunca vi, acho estranho, redundante, incorreto e não encontro no Córpus do Português. Para mim seria _Não posso ver uma guilhotina sem colocar/pôr/inserir, etc. o pescoço nela_.


jazyk, v. tem razão. Não havia notado a redundância do 'não'. Além disso, 'sem que nela', mesmo não sendo, soa como cacófato.


----------



## Vanda

Um modo mais idiomático, quase uma correlação com esta frase que saiu no subfórum: ''*é o tipo de pessoa que não pode ver uma casca de banana, que ele vai lá e pisa'', *seria ''sou do tipo que não pode ver uma guilhotina, que vai logo enfiando o pescoço nela'' ou coisa que o valha.


----------



## Ari RT

Ficou na história da minha turma de graduação o aviso sobre o aparelho de ar condicionado do auditório em um dia particularmente frio. Era algo como "aqueles que prefiram desligado, levantem a mão; os que não queiram que fiquemos sem o ar condicionado, não levantem a mão". Parece bem por escrito, prosódica, semântica e gramaticalmente, mas a cascata de inversões e "desinversões" (agravada pelas ideias também negativas de "desligar" e "ficar sem") causou uma bruta confusão que a maioria das mentes precisou de vários segundos para resolver. Má comunicação. Em geral, o bom estilo manda trocar "não deixe de fazer" por "faça".


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Em geral, o bom estilo manda trocar "não deixe de fazer" por "faça".



Bem... tal como os entendo, em geral '_faça_' é um imperativo, uma ordem, _'não deixe de fazer_' um conselho, um ensinamento ou até mesmo uma opinião, um parecer.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado a todos pelas sugestões e correções. Meu português e as línguas estrangeiras que achei tinha aprendido ainda têm um longo e árduo caminho a percorrer; tropeçam uma e outra (e afinal esborracham-se) na tortuosa, íngreme e pedregosa trilha que escolheram seguir; erguem-se e agarram-se desesperadamente à/na derradeira brocha na parede enquanto se lhe tiram de sob os pés a escada, mas acabam na guilhotina, objeto deste fio.


----------



## Ari RT

Claro que Carfer tem razão, há que cuidar da exatidão do que se quer significar. E tentar significá-lo da forma mais clara possível e mais sucinta (qualidade que eu admiro e invejo, porque não a possuo).
O motivo do fio são as duplas negativas (e triplas, múltiplas). Há uma negativa implícita em deixar de fazer (=não fazer). Para significar o mesmo, eu deveria ter mudado para "certifique-se de fazer". Pode até ser mais longo, mas é também mais claro. Ser positivo é sempre preferível a ser negativo, especialmente se são necessárias mais que uma negativa. E não por questões filosóficas. É por clareza mesmo.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Isso.


----------



## pfaa09

Por que não simplesmente:
Não posso ver uma guilhotina *sem nela/sem lá* colocar o pescoço.
Assim que *avisto/vejo* uma guilhotina, meu pescoço vai lá parar.

Acho as suas opções meio confusas, não digo mal construídas, mas meio difíceis de entender numa conversa.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

pfaa09 said:


> Por que não simplesmente:
> Não posso ver uma guilhotina *sem nela/sem lá* colocar o pescoço.[...]


Gosto dessa!


----------



## metaphrastes

Seria este um lema para o brasão póstumo do Dr. Guillotin, mártir da ciência e da Revolução Francesa?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Podes crer que sim! Da guilhotina para a estaca onde acaba fincada.


----------



## Joca

Mas sinceramente quem, em sã consciência, veria uma guilhonita e logo poria o pescoço ou a cabeça lá? Um suicida? Correria o risco de perder a cabeça nessa 'brincadeira'. Só entendo essa frase dita com sarcasmo ou absurdo.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, Joca, é uma metáfora para as pessoas que são desastradas ou que têm o dom de se meter em confusão.
Como neste ditado: ''A verdade é que quando a vida fecha uma porta, meu dedo tá lá''


----------



## Joca

Vanda, pode ser uma metáfora, mas como metáfora está mal redigida. A impressão que dá é que a pessoa mete a cabeça na guilhonita intencionalmente e não que as circunstâncias desfavoráveis ou o azar leve a respectiva cabeça para lá. 

Daí o meu espanto, mas deixemos estar, rsssss.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá... pensei que se referia à essência em si.


----------



## Joca

Tem outro problema com essa "metáfora". É que não há guilhotinas no Brasil nem, suponho, em Portugal. Nunca as vi, pelo menos. Então não faz sentido usar a palavra aqui entre nós. A não ser que a intenção seja mesmo o absurdo...


----------



## Guigo

@Joca Temos sim guilhotinas, por aqui. São especialistas em decepar dedos e mãos.

http://www.aslmaquinas.com.br/img/produtos/t_prensa-viradeira-guilhotina-mecanica-1604181054351.jpg

Se ao invés de _pescoço_, fosse colocado _mão_ ou _dedo(s)_, faria mais sentido, creio eu.


----------



## Joca

Hahaha. Pois é, me esqueci de dizer que essas são as únicas que conheço. Obrigado pelo lembrete, Guigo.


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> não há guilhotinas no Brasil nem, suponho, em Portugal



Não, não há, nem nunca houve (dessas que cortam cabeças, bem entendido). Vão-me desculpar que aproveite o pretexto para lembrar que faz precisamente hoje 150 anos que a pena de morte foi definitivamente abolida em Portugal para os crimes civis. Desde 1801 que já só era aplicável aos crimes atrocíssimos e já estava abolida, de facto, desde 1846, ano a partir do qual passaram a ser sistematicamente comutadas todas as sentenças de morte e não se aplicava às mulheres desde 1772. Subsistiu para os crimes militares, cometidos em estado de guerra e restrita ao teatro de operações, até à Constituição de 1976, que a proibiu em todos os casos. Nisto, ao menos, o país tem um cadastro decente.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Carfer, no Brasil não precisamos de sentenças de morte (prolatadas ou não), pois basta-nos sair às ruas para que os assaltantes nos "condenem" e nos executem, caso não tenhamos um celular (telemóvel), alguma quantia em dinheiro, uma pulseira ou um relógio etc. para lhes dar. Já caí nas mãos deles três vezes e por três vezes me "perdoaram", pois eu tinha alguma coisa para lhes dar.


----------



## Carfer

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Carfer, no Brasil não precisamos de sentenças de morte (prolatadas ou não), pois, basta-nos sair às ruas para que os assaltantes nos "condenem" e nos executem, caso não tenhamos um celular (telemóvel), alguma quantia em dinheiro, uma pulseira ou um relógio etc. para lhes dar. Já caí nas mãos deles três vezes e por três vezes me "perdoaram", pois eu tinha alguma coisa para lhes dar.



Ainda bem que não precisam. É que não iria adiantar nada. A pena de morte é completamente ineficaz para prevenir o crime.


----------



## Joca

Concordo contigo, Carfer, quanto à inutilidade da pena de morte. 

Mas não vamos fazê-lo pensar - ao Carfer - que o Brasil é só bandidagem. Há cidades mais perigosas e nestas, lugares que se devem evitar, mas há muitos lugares seguros.

E, para repetiir o que muitos já sabem, os maiores bandidos estão na capital federal....


----------

